#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Schlumberger OilField Manager OFM 2018.1

## medmake

Hi.
Schlumberger OilField Manager OFM 2018.1 now is available with m.e.d
Installer:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
medmake@mail.ru 


PM or Email.See More: Schlumberger OilField Manager OFM 2018.1

----------


## edisonc

Thanks you!!!!

----------


## edisonc

but where is M.e.d

----------


## corex

I have Pipesim 2019 Full M.E.D. I would like to exchange with CMG or Intersect or Geographix.
My Address: karencorex@gmail.com

----------


## abdelrahman.eldiasty

Do you have updated url?

----------


## abdelrahman.eldiasty

Do you have updated url?

----------


## petroman44

Thank you very much

----------


## zouheir

the link doesn't work.

----------


## tmoszat

Can you please send the installer to me?
tmoszat@hotmail.com
Many thanks!

----------


## rodstring

@medmake Can you please upload again? link is broken

----------


## whery

ofm 2019 is ready to exchange

----------


## amahaminer

Ofm 2019 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

